# Going back to College at 27...



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Well...I took another step going back to school today at the local College (I'm upgrading 3 courses for prerequisites for trying to get into Nursing). 

It was orientation today and man I was extremely nervous, there was an attractive girl :afr who sat at my table and asked a few questions I came off really shy and answered with short sentences then later put my head down and stared at my feet during the whole orientation...:fall ....Got through it though and went to all my classes and slowly felt more comfortable and relaxed as the day went on. I do notice that the more I practice putting myself into those uncomfortable situations the more they became less scary and It always helps reminding myself just being there and trying is a great achievement.

I've been having doubts for months actually if I'm going to be able to pull this off but theres a sense of really wanting to challenge myself recently and wanting to try understanding myself...hiding away for the past 6-8 years playing video games and working at a non social job I was becoming content in some manner but really unhappy...

I've suffered with severe social anxiety for the past 6-8 years and I dropped out of college 6-8 years ago because of the uncomfortable feeling of being in classrooms and feeling like I made others feel awkward around me...eventually I had nervous breakdown (Depression, social anxiety) and even tho I spent most of the 6-8 years doing "nothing" there were times I tried figuring out what my purpose in this life or anyones life was and really trying to find myself so maybe not a total waste. :con 

Anyway...one small step...here goes!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm going back to school hopefully in September. I have doubts about whether I should go back as well. Though, I have doubts, I'm still going to do it and at least try to see if I'm destined for school. My sister was teaching me how to do MLA format. I was like oh! This should be fun, if I get in. Uni seems alot harder than college.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: Going back to College at 27...*



SAgirl said:


> I'm going back to school hopefully in September. I have doubts about whether I should go back as well. Though, I have doubts, I'm still going to do it and at least try to see if I'm destined for school. My sister was teaching me how to do MLA format. I was like oh! This should be fun, if I get in. Uni seems alot harder than college.


That's awesome, i'm sure you'll do great and just trying to get out there is an achievement so rock on 

Yeah University...if i do get accepted into the Nursing program its going to be 2 years college, 2 years University...its good theres the college transition straight to University might be overwhelming.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

That's great. I was in the nursing program for one semester (I suck and it didn't work out, I wish I'd done better). I liked the people in my nursing classes way more than classmates I've had in other semesters. They were mostly older (late 20s, 30s, and my mom's age), and i was way less awkward with them than with your typical 18-22 year old college kids. Anyways, I think nursing students are generally pretty nice, and I hope it's the same with your classmates. There's plenty of opportunities to study with people and possibly make friends, since nursing classes can be very tough to get through without a good study group.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I just went back last semester and I'm on Fall Break right now, best thing I've did in a long time. Nursing is a good field and I'm still debating it but I don't think that is what I want to do the rest of my life.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Going back to College at 27...*



justlistening said:


> It's just that my daydream hours have only increased during the past years and I already had difficulties to concentrate and study. :?


If I spent half as much time studying as daydreaming, I would have finished my degree in 3 years. It wouldn't take 8.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: re: Going back to College at 27...*



justlistening said:


> I'm also going back and will be 26 by the time. I'm either gonna finish the degree I started 6 years ago or (more likely) start something new.
> 
> It's just that my daydream hours have only increased during the past years and I already had difficulties to concentrate and study. :?


Same!

I also have such difficulty focusing/concentrating on the subject/lessons being taught IN CLASS because i'm so worried about small things I might be doing to make myself look awkward...I mean the other day I brought an apple in class and when I was finished I had a hard time getting up out of my seat to throw it in the garbage because i was worried about the attention possibly being focused towards me...I finally did it but damn just holding that finished apple in my hand for 10-15 minutes I was focusing on that rather than what was going on inclass... :sigh I swear something like that 5-6 years ago probably would have made me breakdown but It just doesn't feel like a big deal now and I try to understand it and move on.

I'm pretty good with being able to understand the work when I'm at home as theres less of the "other stuff" to worry about.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow I can relate to every single thing you are concerned about. I went back to school at 24...and the same reasons kept me from going back earlier. Kudos for going back! I was in the same situation as I hid in the basement a majority of the time and worked a non-social job as well. I had this intense feeling that i would be judged as some "old loser" the minute I stepped on campus.

I remember orientation too and having the feeling that everybody was looking at me and judging me. Over time habituation set in, allowing my feelings from going to "near panic" to just "uncomfortable". I realized I could get through it.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

Don't look at your age, look at what you are going to be accomplishing! We need people in that field of nursing, they play such a vital role as a team member in the health field. Go for it, think positive, you would be surprise how many people might be going through the same thing.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good job Halycon! There's no late age for college. I too was a video game addict for 3 years. I'm also back in college. Hope your road is a fulfilling one. 

gerard


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

i think all of you are brave and inspiring. i wish the best. :clap


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I went back at 24 and it has gone well overall but not socially. I will finish up at 25 so only 1.5 years.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Kudios to all stepping back in the edu arena. Gettin that degree is an excellent confidence booster in many ways I think. Took me 7 yrs to get a 4 yr degree. I went through tough times but I am so happy I decided to stick it out.


----------

